# Gut Microbiota, Prebiotics, Probiotics, and Synbiotics in Management of Obesity and Prediabetes



## Northerner (Jan 25, 2017)

*Objective:* To review the data from randomized controlled trials (RCTs) for the roles of microbiota, pre-, pro- and synbiotics in metabolic conditions (obesity, prediabetes, and diabetes mellitus type 2 [DM2]).

*Methods:* Primary literature was reviewed on the topics including RCTs of pre-, pro- and synbiotics use for metabolic disease.

*Results:* Gut bacteria (microbiota) benefit digestion and have multiple other functions. Microbiota could increase harvesting of energy from the food and cause subclinical inflammation seen in metabolic disorders. 

http://www.medscape.com/viewarticle/871641


----------



## grovesy (Jan 25, 2017)

Another gut story.


----------



## mikeyB (Jan 25, 2017)

Indeed. The gut apostles are gathering, and will soon take over the medical world.

This is not a joke, it's about time.


----------



## ChrisSamsDad (Jan 25, 2017)

Northerner said:


> *Objective:* To review the data from randomized controlled trials (RCTs) for the roles of microbiota, pre-, pro- and synbiotics in metabolic conditions (obesity, prediabetes, and diabetes mellitus type 2 [DM2]).
> 
> *Methods:* Primary literature was reviewed on the topics including RCTs of pre-, pro- and synbiotics use for metabolic disease.
> 
> ...


Anyone have a link that's not behind a paywall? would love to see a systematic review, I've been aware of a good deal of this research in small trials, but results from them don't paint the big picture. Probiotics would seem to be a waste of money on the whole.


----------



## trophywench (Jan 25, 2017)

It isn't actually a paywall - it's free to register and they don't actually bombard you with rubbish - I only know this because I've been a member since the noughties.

And Mike is correct - but they have been talking about the link between D and gut action since well before I was diagnosed - so it ain't exactly new, just that we see more of it (and all research thingies) nowadays than we were ever able to.


----------



## Vicsetter (Jan 25, 2017)

Links in nicely to the Tom Kerridge  dopamine diet book, got my Iinulin, just waiting for my Erythritol.


----------



## FergusC (Jan 25, 2017)

ChrisSamsDad said:


> Probiotics would seem to be a waste of money on the whole.


They may be more effective orally
I too would welcome a systemic review not hidden behind a paywall. I


----------



## ChrisSamsDad (Jan 25, 2017)

trophywench said:


> It isn't actually a paywall - it's free to register and they don't actually bombard you with rubbish - I only know this because I've been a member since the noughties.
> 
> And Mike is correct - but they have been talking about the link between D and gut action since well before I was diagnosed - so it ain't exactly new, just that we see more of it (and all research thingies) nowadays than we were ever able to.


Ah, thanks very much - foolish of me not to read any further - it infuriates me when scientific articles, which in many cases we (the tax payer) have paid for, are hidden behind a paywall, so i got on my high horse, grabbed hold of the wrong end of the stick and started beating about with bush with it.


----------



## mikeyB (Jan 25, 2017)

TW is right, this sort of thing has been known about for a while, particularly in animal studies. What has changed isn't so much the availability of medical information, it's that the medical world has only just woken up to what these gut bacteria do. Just as an example, we wouldn't be able to absorb B12 or Vitamin K without them.


----------



## trophywench (Jan 25, 2017)

True Mike but  I should hope that today's researchers have shedloads more info at their fingertips enabling them to wonder what happens if you join up these dots rather than those dots, with better equipment than their forebears had in the 1950s and 60s !  LOL


----------

